# Grazing restrictions on pasture herbicides



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

http://extension.psu.edu/agronomy-guide/pm/tables/table-2-6-9


----------



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

Good information to have thanks for sharing


----------

